# What goes beep...beep....beep...beep?



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Arsenal's open top bus reversing back into the garage.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Ooooooh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


At least they had a chance of getting on the bus Andy :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


We had a chance until someone appointed that Scottish git manager


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Very good :lol:


----------

